# if you like discus!



## fester (May 3, 2005)

when i got these discus at 2" they were sick. i started with 12 and i was able to save 10! now there 4" to 5". what do you think?


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice color on those dicus


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

They look good, the pics dont :rasp:


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice turqs.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Why did you buy 12 sick fish?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Why did you buy 12 sick fish?


If you're confident about your fish keeping abilities, why not? It's a good way to get potentially beautiful fish for a small price. I mean, when seeing interesting fish that are sick at a pet store, I always make a quick assessment whether I can jump-start them again.
That's how I got my smaller Royal Pleco - he wasn't looking good at the store, but nonetheless I took him home for a fraction (25%) of the normal price. And now he's a very healthy and happy camper.

Beautiful Discus you got there, Fester - and good job saving 10 out of 12


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Why did you buy 12 sick fish?


there were no signs of sickness until about a week or so after i had them! they all turned black!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

oOo ahhh


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

great looking discus, would like to see a full tank shot if you have one.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome fish Love the black angels in your avi. What breed are they?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

fester said:


> Why did you buy 12 sick fish?


If you're confident about your fish keeping abilities, why not? It's a good way to get potentially beautiful fish for a small price. I mean, when seeing interesting fish that are sick at a pet store, I always make a quick assessment whether I can jump-start them again.
That's how I got my smaller Royal Pleco - he wasn't looking good at the store, but nonetheless I took him home for a fraction (25%) of the normal price. And now he's a very healthy and happy camper.

Beautiful Discus you got there, Fester - and good job saving 10 out of 12








[/quote]

Good point! If you can get a discount - then sure, go for it. I did that with my beardie actually. He was in rough shape when I got him. Now he's a little garbage disposal and is eating me outta house and home!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

Omnius said:


> Awesome fish Love the black angels in your avi. What breed are they?


the angels in my avitar are called double D black! the discus are super red turqoise.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet colors on them fester the tank must look very nice.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

For discus it is usually flagellates.
High heat, salt, and daily water changes will cure 90%, if not, then high heat, salt, metro, and daily water changes will do it.
But imported discus diseases is anohter story.
Not to mention hormone fed fish; those are gonners before they'll get to 4 inch.

What temp are you keeping them in and how often do you do water changes.?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

cool discus


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

good lookin fish


----------

